# Acton lake water temps



## Bazzin05 (Feb 2, 2011)

Anyone been to acton latley? Just looking for a water temp and clarity report. Thinking of hitting it up one day this week.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I imagine water temps in low 40's and clear now but if we get the rain they are calling for this week, will be muddy quick, LOL this is all a guess as I haven't been there in 3 weeks. Good luck if you go!


----------



## Bazzin05 (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks salmonid I was thinking it would be in the 40s and was hoping some warm temps and rain would get it up into the low 50s. I'll post if I go how we do.


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

I hunted Crappie there 2 weeks, water was 42.5 degrees by the dam, so it may be a tad warmer by now, the crappie where still in a Winter pattern. Let us know how you do if You go, I may try to get out Tues or Wen


----------



## Bazzin05 (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks Tom! I will definitely let you know what I find. I'm planning on going Wednesday or Thursday. I'm afraid if too big of storms Roll in Wednesday the lake will get blown out. If you go earlier in the week let me know what temps you see if you don't mind. 

Thanks for all your help guys!


----------



## zaraspook (Jun 16, 2009)

Tom 513 said:


> I hunted Crappie there 2 weeks, water was 42.5 degrees by the dam, so it may be a tad warmer by now, the crappie where still in a Winter pattern. Let us know how you do if You go, I may try to get out Tues or Wen


Tom........At GLSM 10-14 days ago water temp was creeping up to 41-42.5 degrees. Today/Sat it was 38.3 degrees. Acton water temp may have gone wrong direction, too. Next week will change the direction though.


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

I have friend and his girlfriend doing the polar bear plunge at the moose lodge at GSM this weekend, for his sake I hope the water is colder lol. I am loosing patience waiting for the bite to start, I may head to Ky for Trout early next week instead of Acton.


----------



## zaraspook (Jun 16, 2009)

Yeah.......those "polar bears" may turn blue with 38 degree water temps. Ha!
60's and sunny here Tuesday.......will be difficult to turn that down. Particularly since Weds/Thurs forecast includes substantial rain.


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

My buddy acted like they wernt worried, said emt's would be there, lol better him than me.
I did make it up to Acton today, although I was creek fishing and did get to the lake to bank fish a little, asked one of the boaters what the water temp was, and at the dock it was 45 degrees, so it hasnt warmed much in the past few weeks. Bazzin, not sure what you are after but I did hear some good reports on Saugeye.


----------



## Bazzin05 (Feb 2, 2011)

I'll take 45 today. I'm thinking of heading out Wednesday or Thursday and chasing largemouth. With lows in the 50s at nights this week we should hit mid 50s quickly. I'm just hoping it doesn't get blown out. 

Thanks for the update Tom!


----------



## Bazzin05 (Feb 2, 2011)

So me and a buddy went to acton today and the lake is a week away from being really good. At the boat ramp we had 54 degree water temps and lots of shad at that end of the lake. But the bass we were able to catch seemed to still be in their winter patterns. The water temps by the dam were much colder at 45 degrees. All fish we caught were in water below 50 degrees.


----------



## Bazzin05 (Feb 2, 2011)

Won't let me attach a photo to my other post so here's a pic of one of our fish.


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

Nice Bass, it's good to hear temps are coming up, I lost patients and went to Ky for some Trout, its nice to feel the bite again


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Great job and great looking bass! Congrats!


----------

